# Power Exam Topics



## pelaw (Mar 26, 2010)

There are only four tested topics on the Power exam for morning and afternoon: General Power, Circuit Analysis, Machines, and Transmission/Distribution (+Economics and Codes). Is that true?


----------



## DK PE (Mar 27, 2010)

Assuming you are referring to PE Electrical - Power, you should go here:

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php

Then down at bottom of pages you will see a listing of pdf of exam specifications.... choose electrical-power, much more detail than you listed.


----------



## nuclear bus (Mar 27, 2010)

They group them into four main categories, but there's a lot of sub-topics in those categories. The NCEES 2009 sample power question book has about two pages of sub-topic fun stuff listed under "Exam Specifications"


----------



## pelaw (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you. That's what I thought. I was just surprised how focused the Power exam is. For example, when I took mechanical, hvac and refrigeration, the morning session was general and contained many other topics.

As far as I can see, there is not much transient circuit analysis, if any at all on the power exam. There are no feeedback networks, opamps, etc.


----------



## DK PE (Mar 29, 2010)

I think based on the published exam specifications, most feedback and op-amps would appear in the "Electrical and Electronics" exam.

Depending when you took the Mechanical exam, it may be been in the "depth and breadth" era where the morning covered general ME and afternoon depth. The electrical exam was similar until Spring 2009 I believe. Of course, before there was "depth and breadth", there was just one electrical exam and you had to choose 4/12 problems, morning and afternoon.


----------

